# لوحة ثمينة لبيكاسو



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*لوحة ثمينة لبيكاسو*

*قالت مؤسسة سوذبي للمزادات في لندن إن لوحة للفنان ( بابلو بيكاسو )  رسمها لحبيبته دورا مار (Dora maar ) ، وظلت في ملكية شخصية لأكثر من 40 عاماً، ستطرح في المزاد في نيويورك في شهر مايو/ أيار، وقد تزيد قيمتها عن 50 مليون دولار.

وقال ( تشارلز موفيت) نائب رئيس المؤسسة : ( لوحات ( دورا مار ) من أكثر اللوحات الفنية شعبية، ومن أهم أعماله حيث كانت على مدى نحو عشر سنوات ملهمته وموديله ورفيقته الفكرية ) .

ولوحة "دورا مار مع القطة" تظهرها فيها الحبيبة جالسة على كرسي بينما تقبع قطة سوداء صغيرة على كتفها الأيمن. وقال موفيت إن اللوحة تتميز بألوانها الحية ويبدو فيها  كفيّ  دورا مار أشبه بالمخالب .

وأضاف موفيت : ( أنها تبين الأحداث في عام 1941، وأوروبا تنزلق بسرعة إلى الحرب، وفرنسا على وشك أن تحتلها ألمانيا. لقد كان وقتاً ساده القلق والعصبية والخوف والتوتر ) .
وكشف موفيت أن اللوحة ظلت طوال الأربعين عاما الماضية ملكا لعائلة لا تريد الكشف عن هويتها،  قالت شركة سوذبي إنها باعت لوحة أخرى لدورا مار هي "امرأة تجلس في حديقة" بمبلغ 49 مليون دولار في عام 1999.

ويبلغ أعلى سعر بيعت به لوحة في مزاد 104.1 مليون دولار، وهي لوحة لبيكاسو بيعت عام 2004.*


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*اللوحة الثمينة*






"Dora Maar au Chat "


----------



## blackguitar (18 فبراير 2006)

*يااااااااااااااااااه*
*يا جماعه حد يفهمنى ليه التمن ده؟؟*
*هيه اللوحه حلوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز blackguitar

لك حق أن تستغرب وربما الكثير من الناس سيستغربون عند رؤية تلك اللوحة ويسمعون المبلغ المقدر أن تحقق ، لكن في الحقيقة إن الفنانين لهم نظرة  وقراءة خاصة تختلف عن نظرة الأشخاص العاديين الذين يبحثون عن الصورة الجميلة بمعنى أنها سليمة ومعبرة بوضوح وبطريقة مباشرة أو تجيد التصوير والدقة في وصف التفاصيل ، لكن المدارس الفنية تتعدد وتختلف ، وربما نندهش عند رؤية رسمة لبيكاسو هي عبارة عن مربعات ومثلثات متشابكة ومتداخلة وبعض الرتوش هنا وهنا وتباع بملايين الدولارات إلا أن ذلك فن والفنان وحده يستطيع أن يقرأ اللوحة ويفهمها  كما يقرأ الإنسان العادي كتاب ويففهمه ويدرك حقيقة محتوياته  ...
لا بل إن كثير من الفنانين كانوا يعمدون لإيصال رسائل دون كتابة حرف واحد بل عبر الرسوم واللوحات في مواضيع وتفاصيل أشد البعد عن مضمون الرسالة الأصلية  أو القصد منها ، وهنا تكمن عبقرية الفنان والقارئ للفن ...

عموماً الرقم 50 مليون ليس دقيق بعد فربما يصعد وربما ينزل وما علينا إلا الانتظار حتى شهر مايو القادم لنرى سعيد الحظ الذي سيحظى باللوحة التي تعبر عن معاناة أوروبا على أبواب الحرب العالمية الثانية  من خلال حبيبة بيكاسو ( Dora Maar ) ذات المخالب وصديقتها القطة السوداء الصغيرة ...*


----------



## blackguitar (18 فبراير 2006)

*اختى مايا......................*
*انا احب الرسم ولكن بحب الرسومات المعبره التى يستطيع اى شخص قرائتها من خلال الاحاسيس وهذا فى رايى الخاص معنى الفن*
*الفن هو استخدام الموهبه لتوصيل معلومه او احاسيس معينه مثلا الرسم والموسيقى والرقص (كالباليه)*
*انا اعرف ان هناك مدارس عديده جدا للفن ولكنى افضل الفن الذى استطيع ان احسه *


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2006)

بالمناسبة, في صورة ثانية رسمها بيكاسو ل دورا مار





Pablo Picasso "Ritratto di Dora Maar" 1937​


----------



## blackguitar (21 فبراير 2006)

*يا جماعه طيب حد يفهمنى ايه الصور دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*طيب الفن ده اسمه ايه*
*وايه اساسياته*


----------



## Maya (21 فبراير 2006)

وهذه واحدة من أشهر  لوحات بيكاسو تصور ( دورا مار ) بعنوان ( المرأة التي تبكي ) ...


----------



## Maya (21 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز  blackguitar

إن بابلو بيكاسو يشكل ظاهرة ومدرسة لوحده غير المدرسة الفنية التي ينتمي إليها ، ويحتاج فنه ولوحاته  لمختصين ونقاد ورسامين ليتمكنوا من تحليلها وتقديم رأي فيها  وإلى ما ترمز، وبالتأكيد لن تكفي معلوماتي المتواضعة في الفن لتغطيتها ومناقشتها لكن هناك دراسات كثيرة موجودة على الانترنيت ستساعدك في فهم من هو بيكاسو كإنسان أولاً وكرسام ثانياً فأتمنى إن كنت مهتماً فعلاً أن تتجه إلى محرك البحث google وتبحث عن ( بابلو بيكاسو )  وتقرأ بتركيز جيد لتعرف المزيد عن بيكاسو وحياته التي كان الكثير ينتقدونها ، عموماً ستجد دراسات كثيرة من جانب نقاد ومختصين في الرسم لإيضاح الصورة لك جيدً وهناك تفصيل وشرح لرمزية اللوحات وتفصيل لفن بيكاسو ونمطه الفني وغير ذلك..

وبالمناسبة كان لبابلو بيكاسو ابنة كانت بمثابة ملهمة له قبل محبوبته ( Dora maar ) وكان اسم ابنته هو ( Maya ) وإليك هذه اللوحة لها بريشة بيكاسو ..*


----------



## Maya (21 مارس 2006)

*تستعد مدينة ملقة الواقعة جنوب إسبانيا لإقامة أضخم احتفالات بذكرى عيد ميلاد ابنها الرسام المبدع بابلو بيكاسو وصاحب المدرسة التكعيبية في الرسم. 

وسيقام جزء من هذه الاحتفالات في متحف بيكاسو في المدينة الذي يعرض أكبر مجموعة من لوحات هذا الرسام. وسيقام جزء آخر في متحف الملكة صوفيا في مدريد حيث تعرض إحدى لوحات بيكاسو الشهيرة وتحمل اسم "غرنيكا" وهي اسم مدينة في منطقة الباسك تعرضت لهجوم شنته قوات إسبانيا التي كانت متحالفة مع ألمانيا النازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

يذكر أن اللوحة عادت إلى إسبانيا عام 1981 من متحف الفن الحديث في نيويورك بعد أن عارض بيكاسو إعادتها إلى مدريد في ظل نظام حكم الديكتاتور فرانكو. 

يذكر أن بيكاسو انتقل للاقامة في باريس عام 1901 عندما كانت مركزا ثقافيا وفنيا مميزاً. ورفض الرسام العودة إلى بلده الأصلي منذ عام 1939 وحتى وفاته في عام 1973 ما دامت أسبانيا واقعة تحت حكم فرانكو الذي توفي بدوره عام 1975.*


----------



## Maya (25 مايو 2006)

*Dora Maar with cat​*
*-----------------------​*
*بيعت مؤخراً  لوحة "دورا مار مع القطة  " Dora Maar with cat "  للفنان بيكاسو التي رسمها عام 1941 لعشيقته وملهمته بمبلغ مذهل بأكثر من  95 مليون دولار في مزاد بدار سوثبي للمزادات يوم الأربعاء 3 مايو / أيار  لتصبح ثاني أغلى لوحة فنية تباع في مزاد على مر التاريخ.

وتصور اللوحة النابضة بالحياة(  مار ) التي ارتبط بها المصور السريالي بيكاسو في علاقة عاطفية لعشر سنوات وهي جالسة في مقعد وخلفها هرة صغيرة.

وكان من المتوقع أن تباع هذه اللوحة بمبلغ يزيد على 40 مليون دولار إلا أن المبلغ الذي بيعت به وهو 95 مليوناً و216 ألف دولار،  بما فيها العمولة كان مفاجأة حتى لمسؤوليّ دار سوثبي للمزادات .

وقال ديفيد نورمان الرئيس المشارك عن الأعمال التي تنتمي للفن التعبيري والحديث في دار سوثبي بعد البيع : كنت آمل أن تباع بأكثر من 70 مليوناً . كنا نرى أنها تستحق أكثر وكنا محقين.

وإجمالاً بلغت حصيلة بيع الأعمال الفنية التي تنتمي للمدرستين التعبيرية والحديثة في الفن في هذا المزاد بمبلغ 207 ملايين و564 ألفاً و800 دولار مسجلة ثالث أعلى مبيعات لها على الإطلاق وفقا لما أعلنته دار سوثبي.*




*ومنذ عامين بيعت لوحة بيكاسو "فتى مع غليون" Boy with a pipe " بمبلغ 104 ملايين و168 ألف دولار متجاوزة الرقم القياسي الذي كان مسجلاً للوحة واحدة تباع في مزاد منذ عام 1990 باسم لوحة فان جوخ "لوحة للدكتور جاشيت" Portrait of Dr.Gachet التي بيعت بمبلغ 82.5 مليون دولار والتي أزاحتها الآن لوحة  "دورا مار مع القطة" إلى المركز الثالث.

ومن الأعمال الفنية الأخرى التي استقطبت اهتماماً في مزاد الأربعاء، لوحتان للفنان مونيه و رينوار، علقتا في وقت من الأوقات على جدران منزل الثري والمدير التنفيذي السابق لمجموعة Tyco ال.دينيس كوزلووسكي.

اللوحتان "Pres Monte Carlo" لمونيه  و"Fleurs et Fruit" لرينوار، كانتا ضمن مقتنيات أخرى مصنفة ضمن وثائق رفعت أمام محكمة مانهاتن العليا، حيث حوكم كوزلووسكي العام الماضي بالسرقة وتهم أخرى.

وقالت دار سوثبيز إن لوحة مونيه الانطباعية اشتراها هاوٍ مجهول مقابل 5.1 مليون دولار.

أما لوحة رينوار  طبيعة جامدة، فبيعت مقابل 2.8 مليون دولار.*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*اكيد الراجل تعب لغاية مرسم الصورة دية:new6:*


----------



## Maya (1 مارس 2007)

*اللوحتين ( Maya and the Doll  )  و (Portrait of Jacqueline   ) *​
* -----------------------------------​
أعلن في باريس الأربعاء عن سرقة عدة لوحات ورسومات للفنان العالمي الشهير بابلو بيكاسو من منزل حفيدته في العاصمة الفرنسية ..

وقالت مديرة متحف بيكاسو في باريس، آن بالداساري ، إن منزل حفيدة بيكاسو. ديانا ويدماير- بيكاسو (Diana Widmaier Picass )   ، في المدينة تعرض للسرقة واختفت عدة لوحات ورسومات .....

وقدرت الشرطة الفرنسية قيمة لوحتين فقط من اللوحات المسروقة بحوالي 50 مليون يورو، أي 66 مليون دولار.

وهاتان اللوحتان هما مايا واللعبة (  Maya and the Doll  )  التي رسمت في العام 1938 ...

بورترية لجاكلين  ( Portrait of Jacqueline )  التي تعود للعام 1961*


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

ايه يا جدعان اللوحات ديه؟؟؟
أنا أؤمن إن الإبداع والتلقي وجهان لعملة واحدة
يعني لو المبدع أبدع إبداع محدش يفهمه غيره يبقي إيه الفايدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001: :59: :186fx: :708cg:


----------

